# Labeling photos



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2009)

As a relatively new pen turner I often view the photos uploaded here to get an idea of what combinations of color and kits look good together. With so many different kits available it can get confusing. I wish everyone who posts photos would label them as to what kit was used and what material. I think it would be very helpful to me and others like me who are still learning.

Thanks!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jun 21, 2009)

We are all learning, and this is a great idea to assist one another.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 21, 2009)

I doesn't help with your post, but my photo program has a caption bar under all of my pictures... I use it to describe the pen, kit, wood, finish, etc... same with other turnings... it helps me in my photo program and when I'm doing website, but don't think it shows up when I post pictures.


----------

